# Amulet Red TT's



## Red Hot Car (Jul 1, 2009)

If you have an Amulet Red TT, modified or standard can you please post pics here.

Here some of mine to get things started.  (I know its nothing special but I have done my best with loads of elbow grease, time, care and a limited budget) :wink:


----------



## ttnortheast (May 10, 2010)

Looks a clean motor. Putting the hours in can be rewarding! Hopefully you'll get a few others to compare with ... some tighter shots and some under the hood shots might help too ;-)


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, How could I resist, Had her from new, almost 9 years. 8) My VXRs in the back ground.  
Hoggy.


----------



## Guest (Jun 1, 2010)

Hey Red Hot Car. The TT looks absolutely superb - brand new in fact, so I reckon all your elbow grease has paid off. Your photos could be press shots! Big thumbs up for the QS alloys whether original or replica. They transform any 8N car. TBH, I don't like any of the other alloys at all, although some designs suit the car by virtue of them reinforcing the German Bauhaus look.

Doug


----------



## aidb (Mar 19, 2003)

Not mine, but one of my fave TT's.


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

Hoggy always assumed that yours was Misano it's soo bright 

Don't see that many Amulets in the UK, seems to be more popular state side.

A couple of mine....



















Josh


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

*Josh wrote, * _Hoggy always assumed that yours was Misano it's soo bright _

Hi Josh, Yes its seems to change with the light avail, must be the sunshine here in Wales,  but my camera exaggerates it as well.
Hoggy.


----------



## TTQ2K2 (Jun 25, 2009)

Here's what an amulet red tt looks like with a proper respray    









cheers


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Nows thats just silly, :wink: :wink: why spoil such a loverly *colour* :lol: :lol: 
Hoggy.


----------



## neiloid1 (Nov 11, 2007)

Josh, love your second picture !


----------



## TT K8 (Sep 13, 2009)

Here's another Roadster for you. Ten years old in November and pretty much unmodded apart from shiny new 3 bar grill, private plate, LED sides and now red painted calipers. List of mods wanted still outstrips available cash but one day she'll be lowered, remapped, new exhaust system, new rims.................


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

neiloid1 said:


> Josh, love your second picture !


Cheers 

Josh


----------



## Rustytt (Mar 24, 2009)

Bog standard, but well cared for.


----------



## phodge (Sep 1, 2002)

IMHO Amulet is so muc nicer than Misano!


----------



## andyTT180 (Mar 19, 2010)

Red Hot Car said:


> If you have an Amulet Red TT, modified or standard can you please post pics here.
> 
> Here some of mine to get things started.  (I know its nothing special but I have done my best with loads of elbow grease, time, care and a limited budget) :wink:


Lovely car mate looks great with qs alloys


----------



## Anneymouse (Dec 29, 2008)

Gorgeous cars, all of them! Hoggy, just WOW! 8)


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

Oh go on..

























Hoggy yours is stunning 8) Looks better than new


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi Anney & Joe, Thanks for your comments, I try to look after her, helps when you've had her from new, & she doesn't get alot of use, having 2 other cars..When I was thinking of selling her, for a TTRS (didn't think for long & don't have room for 4 cars,) Audi dealer would have put her in their showroom.
Hoggy.


----------



## ecko2702 (Jan 26, 2009)

TTQ2K2 said:


> Here's what an amulet red tt looks like with a proper respray
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :lol: :lol: Thats what they look like in primer before they are sprayed Amulet Red


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

*Joe wrote* :lol: :lol: _Thats what they look like in primer before they are sprayed Amulet Red_ 

:lol: :lol: Thats better than my reply. :wink: :wink: 
Hoggy.


----------



## Super Josh (May 29, 2009)

ecko2702 said:


> :lol: :lol: Thats what they look like in primer before they are sprayed Amulet Red


 :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## kamb_212003 (Mar 24, 2010)

loving the cars people

if anyone has one for sale then please PM me wife wants a red TT

also just on off chance does anyone know the space dimensions on the lower part of the front bumper where the fins normally are on a V6/DSG Bumper

Some bodyshop reckons if there enough space who could doctor the bumper for me


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

phodge said:


> IMHO Amulet is so muc nicer than Misano!


Now that's just crazy talk Penny :lol: :lol:

Although that said, the pics on this thread are very nice.

Charlie


----------



## E (May 7, 2002)

This is my first TT, brought new 10th May 2002.










The photo was when the 5th owner had it up for sale, and a forum member owned it as well.

Still think it's a great colour if I had the space i'd buy it back

E


----------



## Red Hot Car (Jul 1, 2009)

Doug Short said:


> Hey Red Hot Car. The TT looks absolutely superb - brand new in fact, so I reckon all your elbow grease has paid off. Your photos could be press shots! Big thumbs up for the QS alloys whether original or replica. They transform any 8N car. TBH, I don't like any of the other alloys at all, although some designs suit the car by virtue of them reinforcing the German Bauhaus look.
> 
> Doug


Hi Doug, thank you for the kind words. Good to hear someone else mentioning Bauhaus, the original design ethos and Bauhaus influence was clean lines and subtle beauty and thats why a Mk1 TT was born a design classic!


----------



## Red Hot Car (Jul 1, 2009)

Thank you to everyone who is posting their Amulet Red TT pics, loads of great shots and great cars, the bloke who posted the pic of his totally standard TT - the car looks immaculate.

I have to admit that this is the first time I have ever posted pics of my TT on here, I have always shyed away from this as I know there are much much better TT's out there, like my fave the Sport! :wink: Since these shots were taken I have done some simple mods to the engine bay (Old Guy dip stick top is a must for all MK 1 TT's - look for Old Guy on the forum, he is a really nice bloke, obviously very clever and I suggest you contact him as he makes various bits and bobs and they are all affordable and top notch quality). I have also had my alloys custom sprayed in a very subtle flecked silver, + the interior is clean and tidy too and I use this for work everyday 

Hopefully more Amulet red TT's pics will arrive, would be nice to see some more heavily modified takes, but basically if its Amulet please post your pics.

Cheers


----------



## Red Hot Car (Jul 1, 2009)

Hope nobody minds? here are some more of mine


----------



## Gram TT (Aug 28, 2009)

Here are a couple of mine......
Been lowered with spacers since these photos were taken.


----------



## Red Hot Car (Jul 1, 2009)

Hey Gram, really imaculate, very nice car indeed.


----------



## Red Hot Car (Jul 1, 2009)

Is this anyones cup of tea? (its not mine btw) :lol:


----------



## Red Hot Car (Jul 1, 2009)

Here is another  has anyone seen one styled like this? 
Also is this Amulet or Misano?


----------



## TT Stu-82 (Mar 26, 2012)

Just been having a nose on Google and came accross these little badboys -


----------



## stuart_a (May 6, 2002)

Surprised there's not more of this colour as it was one of the few colours that Audi didn't charge extra for!

Imola is best though


----------



## TT Stu-82 (Mar 26, 2012)

I know what you mean, Ive got an Amulet red one and hardly ever see any on the roads


----------



## Red-tt (Nov 18, 2010)

HI,
Hard top on,best of both worlds!...bring on the winter


----------



## eluijten (Aug 18, 2012)

Here are a few of mine, 2001 225 Completely standard:


----------



## TT Stu-82 (Mar 26, 2012)

That is one clean TT 8)


----------



## eluijten (Aug 18, 2012)

TT Stu-82 said:


> That is one clean TT 8)


Thanks


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, A couple of mine a few months ago, before I put QS wheels on. Click to enlarge & see her in her real glory. :lol: :lol: :wink: 

















Hoggy.


----------



## TT Stu-82 (Mar 26, 2012)

Ah Hoggy! I wondered how long it would take for you to get her out!


----------



## Gram TT (Aug 28, 2009)

Here's one I took earlier. (Summer)


----------



## eddy_rooney (Feb 18, 2014)

she scrubs up well! lowering required URGENTLY! haha


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Some pics of my *Amulet Red* beauty.  
Click to enlarge


































Hoggy.


----------



## Morty (Oct 18, 2010)

Here was my first TT at the test weekend for Le Mans back in 2002


----------



## Morty (Oct 18, 2010)

When we placed the order for the car the salesman actually said 'are you sure about the colour'. In those early days it seemed every TT you saw was either silver or denim blue. This beauty really stood out.

8) Morty


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Morty said:


> When we placed the order for the car the salesman actually said 'are you sure about the colour'. In those early days it seemed every TT you saw was either silver or denim blue. This beauty really stood out.
> 
> 8) Morty


Hi, *Amulet Red *a classy colour 

Hoggy.


----------



## thebluemax (Oct 11, 2012)

So is the Misano red the darker one ?, not sure which one mine is, will get the paint code from the boot and ask....


----------



## Ian_W (Oct 19, 2008)

thebluemax said:


> So is the Misano red the darker one ?, not sure which one mine is, will get the paint code from the boot and ask....


Misano is bright pearl red (the best colour :wink: )

See my image below


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

Hi, Code LY3C is Amulet Red, avail as standard colour on TT up to 2003.
Hoggy.


----------



## thebluemax (Oct 11, 2012)

thanks for the code update Hoggy, that's mine alright..


----------



## Hoggy (May 8, 2002)

thebluemax said:


> thanks for the code update Hoggy, that's mine alright..


Hi, [smiley=dude.gif] 
Hoggy.


----------



## t'mill (Jul 31, 2012)

eddy_rooney said:


> she scrubs up well! lowering required URGENTLY! haha


That's PLENTY low enough. You sure you want to go lower than that?


----------



## misano03 (Nov 21, 2014)

MISANO ALL DAY LONG... 8)


----------



## bravozero (Oct 4, 2014)

Here's mine:


----------

